# Endspurt: Petition gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung



## dr_breen (14. September 2011)

Seit drei Wochen läuft eine Petition gegen die Wiedereinführung der verdachtlosen Vorratsdatenspeicherung, wie sie durch die EU-Richtlinie 2006/24 vorgeschrieben wird. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat zwar 2010 die in eingeführte Vorratsdatenspeicherung gekippt, aber nicht grundsätzlich für unvereinbar mit dem Grundgesetz erklärt.

Warum ihr die Petition unterstützen solltet erklärt dieses Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKySz7eFi3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um im Petitionsausschuss *öffentlich *gehört zu werden, müssen *bis heute 23:59 mindestens 50.000 User* die Petition "Strafprozessordnung - Verbot der Vorratsdatenspeicherung" unterzeichnet haben. Im Moment fehlen noch circa 5.600 Mitzeichner. Um einer von ihnen zu sein müsst ihr nur die Anweisungen im folgenden Video beachten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1xF_Wq1UBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Quelle: netzpolitik.org
Links: *www.zeichnemit.de*, digitalegesellschaft.de

-----------------------------------------------
Edit:

Am  14.9 um circa 14:50 hat die Unterschriftenzahl die 50.000er Marke überschritten. Damit ist das nötige Quorum für eine offentliche Anhörung im Petitionsausschuss erreicht (Siehe: bundestag.de Punkt 8.2.1 und 8.4 (4)). Ihr könnt noch bis zum 6.10.2011 mitzeichnen und der Petition damit mehr Nachdruck verleihen.

Wie man *hier *sehen kann haben in den letzten zwei Tagen mehr als 20.000 Bürger unterzeichnet.

Danke an den Petenten, alle die auf die Petition hingewiesen haben und die bisherigen und zukünftigen Mitzeichner!


----------



## matty2580 (14. September 2011)

Ich habe die Petition mit unterzeichnet.


----------



## dr_breen (14. September 2011)

Es wäre schön, wenn das nicht der Letzte ist.


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2011)

ich bin grad bei sowas immer stark hin und her gerissen. auch ich halte nichts davon, wenn der datenschutz verletzt wird, aber noch weniger halte ich davon, wenn gerade terroristen sich hinter solchen geschichten verbergen können. mir gefällts nich, wenn man mir beim schei*** zuschaut und weis, was ich für ne zeitung dabei les - is klar ^^ aber herrje, wer mir unbedingt dabei zuguggn will, der is selber schuld  un wenn dadurch terrorakte oder andere verbrechen (kindesentführungen oder nen normaler banküberfall) vermieden werden können - herrje, ich hab an und für sich nix zu verbergen.

und sein wir ehrlich... 80 millionen datenpakete, eins enger geschnürt wie das nächste... da bräuchte man allein schon wieder 3 andere länder (also von der population/bearbeitungsstab-stärke her), um das überhaupt alles anzuschauen. also ich glaub kaum, das da wer sich diese daten überhaupt mal anschaut. das is schlicht und ergreifend zuviel - und zudem halt in 99% der fälle völlig belanglos und unintressant. das ganze gesammelte datenunder wird doch eh nur angerührt, wenn man selber irgendwie in einen verdacht gerät. und ganz ehrlich? wenn die dann sonst was für daten vn mir haben, die mich entlasten können... wär ich doch garnich so unglücklich drüber ^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. September 2011)

Ich hoffe meine Stimme zählt trotzdem , auch wenn ich nicht aus Deutschland komme


----------



## Jimini (14. September 2011)

[X]

MfG Jimini


----------



## bxstar (14. September 2011)

signed 

Beitrag gefällt mir. Kurz und präzise. Durch die Videos dazu noch selbsterklärend.


----------



## poiu (14. September 2011)

hmmm also :


eine Kanzlerin aus der DDR haben wir 
Stasi Bürgerspionage kommt nach kurzer Pause wieder
Oberschule alias Gemeinschaftsschule kommt auch

langsam glaube ich das wir durch die DDR assimiliert wurden


----------



## Axel_Foly (14. September 2011)

signed 

danke für die info!


----------



## Amigo (14. September 2011)

*"Wer Sicherheit der Freiheit vorzieht, ist zu Recht ein Sklave."* – Aristoteles

_*„Einen Staat, der mit der Erklärung, er wolle Straftaten verhindern,  seine Bürger ständig überwacht, kann man als Polizeistaat bezeichnen.“* - _Ernst Benda_ (_ehemaliger Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts)
_
*"Diejenigen, die bereit sind grundlegende Freiheiten aufzugeben, um ein wenig kurzfristige Sicherheit zu erlangen, verdienen weder Freiheit noch Sicherheit."* - Benjamin Franklin

_Ich habe keine Angst vor Terroristen und will meine Freiheiten und Rechte nicht für eine vermeintliche, aber nicht garantierte Sicherheit aufgeben.

Die Stasi lässt grüßen, Stasi 2.0 grüßt!


----------



## Bruce112 (14. September 2011)

Vorratsdatenspeicherung machen  die schon länger ,nur es ist öffentlich geworden .

angeblich wegen teroristen ein terrorist ist doch nicht blöd das er jeweils spuren im internet verlässt .

hier wird wie immer die eine masche durschgeführt  .terroristen stoppen ,

dabei werden die menschen (bürger) auch jeweils in Katogerien  eingestuft .zb was macht Herr X im Pcgameshardware, Habt ihr euch mal nachgefragt wiso keine Große Firma überhaupt keine probleme hatt mit datenspeicherung , ganz einfach ,Die Regierung verkauft dann die Daten an  werbe unternehmen weiter .(Beispiel) 

Danach werden Reklame besser umgesetzt (Platziert )


Die divese heißt eigentlich nur geld .


----------



## HomieStylez (14. September 2011)

Amigo schrieb:


> *"Wer Sicherheit der Freiheit vorzieht, ist zu Recht ein Sklave."* – Aristoteles
> 
> _*„Einen Staat, der mit der Erklärung, er wolle Straftaten verhindern,  seine Bürger ständig überwacht, kann man als Polizeistaat bezeichnen.“* - _Ernst Benda_ (_ehemaliger Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts)
> _
> ...


 
Mehr gibts dazu wohl nicht zusagen, /sign !


----------



## MG42 (14. September 2011)

Danke für die News!!! Dummerweise habe ich mal mitgestimmt vor ung. 1 - 2/1/2 Jahren. Nur leider hab ich meinen Login und PW vergessen . Schande über mich, aber vlt. klappts ja... (beim 3ten Versuch...).

Edit: So ein verblödetes System !!!!  Das Benutzerkonto war nicht aktiviert, die Bestätigungsmail / Registrierungsmail mit dem Aktivierungscode habe ich nicht mehr. PW weiß ich natürlich auch nicht mehr... Aber sie verlangen diesen Code  anstatt mir einfach einen neuen an die angegebene Emailadresse zu senden.

Edit02: Mittlerweilen sind die 42k nicht mehr aktuell, nach meiner "Unterzeichnung" 48663 . Bis heute abend sollte das durch sein.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. September 2011)

öhm wahrscheinlich muß man als Ausländer noch schreiben wiso man gegen diese Sache ist , werden hier ausländer anders behandelt oder wie .

da wird man schon in ne andere katogerie geworfen .


----------



## El Sativa (14. September 2011)

wie hoch ist die chance, das mein langweiliges leben vom bka durchleuchtet wird? tendenz geht gegen null.
wie hoch ist die chance, das, wenn ich mich auf der seite mit all meinen daten registriere und gegen die regierung abstimme, die auch wissen, wer dieser querulant ist. bei 50000 benötigten stimmen wohl hoch genug.
nee, da würde ich mich registrieren lassen. selbst da traue ich denen nicht soweit, wie ich die merkel werfen könnte.
zudem brauchen die ja nur google, facebook etc. fragen. da erfahren die mehr, aber auch nicht von mir.


----------



## dr_breen (14. September 2011)

El Sativa schrieb:


> wie hoch ist die chance, das mein langweiliges leben vom bka durchleuchtet wird? tendenz geht gegen null.
> wie hoch ist die chance, das, wenn ich mich auf der seite mit all meinen daten registriere und gegen die regierung abstimme, die auch wissen, wer dieser querulant ist. bei 50000 benötigten stimmen wohl hoch genug.
> nee, da würde ich mich registrieren lassen. selbst da traue ich denen nicht soweit, wie ich die merkel werfen könnte.
> zudem brauchen die ja nur google, facebook etc. fragen. da erfahren die mehr, aber auch nicht von mir.


 
Wenn du Angst vor der Regierung hast und deinen Mund nicht aufmachst, dann hast du eh schon verloren. (Du könntest dich natürlich auch als "Horst Seehofer" eintragen)

Es fehlen nur noch etwa 1100 Unterschriften.


----------



## El Sativa (14. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Wenn du Angst vor der Regierung hast und deinen Mund nicht aufmachst, dann hast du eh schon verloren. (Du könntest dich natürlich auch als "Horst Seehofer" eintragen)
> 
> Es fehlen nur noch etwa 1100 Unterschriften.


 nö, nicht angst, blos kein vertrauen. und da nurnoch 1100 stimmen fehlen, kann ich ja heute abend nochmal reinschauen. falls dann noch eine fehlt, ist meine stimme wohl auch da. irgendwie muss man ja über seinen schatten springen.


----------



## King_Sony (14. September 2011)

Danke fürs aufmerksammachen 

Habe heute Vormittag dann auch gleich mitgemacht.


----------



## hanfi104 (14. September 2011)

Sind jetzt nur noch unter 100
Ich hab auch Unterzeichnet


----------



## dr_breen (14. September 2011)

Danke, die 50.000 sind voll. 

Und der Petitionsserver vom Bundestag ist überlastet. 

Ihr könnt noch weitere 3 Wochen mitmachen. Jede Stimme zählt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich würde gerne mitmachen, aber...


dr_breen schrieb:


> (...)
> Und der Petitionsserver vom Bundestag ist überlastet.
> (...)


 
Muss man zum "Unterschreiben" eig 18 sein?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Domowoi (14. September 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> [...]Muss man zum "Unterschreiben" eig 18 sein?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Würde mich auch interessieren aber ich bin mir sicher da man ja erst mit 18 das Stimmrecht erlangt.

Trotzdem würde ich weiter Leute auffordern mitzuzeichnen, nicht das hinterher noch manche Stimmen aussortiert werden und man damit unter die 50.000 fällt.


----------



## Dragon70 (14. September 2011)

So hab mich nun auch entschlossen die Petition zu unterzeichnen, ich finde sowas eine Frechheit, aber naja was soll man von einem Staat erwarten der sich "Demokratie" schimpft und nicht mal ansatzweiße so handelt. Ich zieh in die Schweiz......


MFG Dragon


----------



## dr_breen (14. September 2011)

Dragon70 schrieb:


> So hab mich nun auch entschlossen die Petition zu unterzeichnen, ich finde sowas eine Frechheit, aber naja was soll man von einem Staat erwarten der sich "Demokratie" schimpft und nicht mal ansatzweiße so handelt. Ich zieh in die Schweiz......
> 
> 
> MFG Dragon


 
Die Schweiz hat seit 2002 Vorratsdatenspeicherung! Vorratsdatenspeicherung in der Schweiz

Soweit ich weiß ist das Alter kein Hinderungsgrund.


----------



## Dragon70 (14. September 2011)

oh, ok das habe ich nicht gewusst, also doch im Atlantik ne Insel aufschütten lassen und gut is.
Ne aber jetz mal im Ernst, ich finde sowas einfach schwachsinnig, jemand  der Anonym bleiben will, bleibt das auch, also wozu der ganze Unsinn?  Warscheinlich werden die Daten an irgend welche ominösen Firmen verkaut,  die dann irgend einen Scheiß damit machen. Nur damit sich die Politiker  n schönes Leben machen können, Ich wäre für eine wirkliche Demokratie,  wo das Volk entscheidet und keine Vertreter die angeblich für die  Gemeinschaft sprechen, aber in wirklichkeit nur Handeln wie es ihnen  beliebt.


----------



## der_knoben (14. September 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> hmmm also :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als nächstes wollen die vllt auch noch, dass Bildung Bundessache ist. Das geht ja mal gar nicht. Als gut informierter Bundesbürger weißt du selbstverstnädlich auch, dass auch unsere Bundeskanzlerin eine Westdeutsche ist. Mancher Mist war halt vorher schon da.


----------



## Amigo (14. September 2011)

52656 Mitzeichner bisher... und ein paar haben wir *dr_breen *zu verdanken!
Nochmal ein *DICKES * von mir!

Und wer mit dieser "der Staat interessiert sich eh nicht für mich, sollen sie mich doch überwachen" Masche argumentiert, der hat sich nie oder zu wenig Gedanken um das Thema gemacht...
Dass mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Stoppschild (regierungs)kritische Bürger schnell(er) heraus gefiltert sind und wir hier in Deutschland nicht wie in China enden wollen, sollte das Thema doch jeden interessieren, aber leider ist das nicht so... 
Den "Massenmedien" sei hier zum Großteil gedankt. 
Da wird leider sehr selten die Kehrseite der Medaille beleuchtet, nur die schöne "Anti-Terror-wir-sind-sicher-Seite" ja ne ist klar.


----------



## rabe08 (14. September 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Als nächstes wollen die vllt auch noch, dass Bildung Bundessache ist. Das geht ja mal gar nicht. Als gut informierter Bundesbürger weißt du selbstverstnädlich auch, dass auch unsere Bundeskanzlerin eine Westdeutsche ist. Mancher Mist war halt vorher schon da.


 
Das sehe ich etwas anders. Angela Merkel wurde in Hamburg geboren, Ihr Vater trat als sie eine Woche alt war eine Pfarrstelle in der SBZ an. Angela Merkel wuchs in der DDR auf und wurde dort sozialisiert. Obwohl Ihr Vater Pfarrer war und somit dem System suspekt wurde Angela Merkel erst Mitglied der Jungen Pioniere und danach in der FDJ. Dort war sie nicht nur Zählmitglied sondern Funktionsträgerin. Was zählt jetzt, die 1 Woche in Hamburg oder die 36 Jahre in der SBZ?


----------



## der_knoben (14. September 2011)

Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass die Herkunft aus dem Geburtsort kommt, und nicht aus dem wo man lebt.

Zur Topic

Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung hat ja nicht nur den Zweck Terroristen auf zu halten. Dass man das nur schwer kann, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Schlupflöcher gibt es immer noch. Man kann auch heute noch ohne Internet terroristische Aktionen planen.

Und dass der Schritt von Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Stoppschild zur Zensur und Überwachung nicht mehr weit ist, sollte jedem klar sein. Zu mal ja auf Verdacht an die Daten der Vorratsspeicherung herangekommen werden kann.


----------



## matty2580 (14. September 2011)

Viele Ostdeutsche fühlen sich durch Angela Merkel nicht vertreten.(ich auch)
Das kann man als gutes, oder schlechtes Zeichen sehen.....
Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist, und bleibt ein tief greifender Einschnitt in die Persönlichkeitsrechte jedes Einzelnen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. September 2011)

Amigo schrieb:


> 52656 Mitzeichner bisher... und ein paar haben wir *dr_breen *zu verdanken!
> Nochmal ein *DICKES * von mir!
> (...)


 Von mir auch!! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## dr_breen (14. September 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Von mir auch!!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Dankt nicht mir sondern den Leuten vom AK Vorrat.


----------



## vodun (14. September 2011)

Und mitgezeichnet


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. September 2011)

Ich bin zwar auch gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, die Erfahrung hat aber gezeigt, dass Petitionen kaum beachtet werden. Sie kommen zwar in einen Ausschuss und es wird auch über sie disskutiert, aber die Regierung muss sich ja nicht daran halten. Wenn die Regierung die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wirklich einführen möchte, dann wird sie das tun, mit oder ohne Petition. Außerdem haben rund 50.000 Stimmen kaum Gewicht. Es müssten mindestens zehn Millionen Mitzeichner geben, damit sich in den Köpfen der Regierung etwas tun würde und die Petition beachtung finden würde.


----------



## dr_breen (14. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, die Erfahrung hat aber gezeigt, dass Petitionen kaum beachtet werden. Sie kommen zwar in einen Ausschuss und es wird auch über sie disskutiert, aber die Regierung muss sich ja nicht daran halten. Wenn die Regierung die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wirklich einführen möchte, dann wird sie das tun, mit oder ohne Petition. Außerdem haben rund 50.000 Stimmen kaum Gewicht. Es müssten mindestens zehn Millionen Mitzeichner geben, damit sich in den Köpfen der Regierung etwas tun würde und die Petition beachtung finden würde.


 
Es geht bei der Petition auch nicht darum direkt etwas zu verändern, sondern Aufmerksamkeit auf den Sachverhalt zu lenken und die Bürger zu sensibilisieren. Das die Regierungskoalition die Petition ignorieren wird, wissen die Petitionsführer wahrscheinlich auch. Ziel ist es möglichst großes Medieninteresse zu wecken. Mit einer öffentlichen Anhörung in Berlin kommt man diesem Ziel sicher näher.

Außerdem kann man niemals zu 10.000.000 Unterzeichnern kommen, wenn man sich einredet, dass es sowieso egal ist. Also unterzeichne die Petition, wenn du tatsächlich gegen VDS bist.


----------



## rabe08 (14. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, die Erfahrung hat aber gezeigt, dass Petitionen kaum beachtet werden. Sie kommen zwar in einen Ausschuss und es wird auch über sie disskutiert, aber die Regierung muss sich ja nicht daran halten. Wenn die Regierung die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wirklich einführen möchte, dann wird sie das tun, mit oder ohne Petition. Außerdem haben rund 50.000 Stimmen kaum Gewicht. Es müssten mindestens zehn Millionen Mitzeichner geben, damit sich in den Köpfen der Regierung etwas tun würde und die Petition beachtung finden würde.


 
Ich hatte auch gehofft, dass sich durch die Vorratsdatenspeicherung eine Bürgerrechtsbewegung bildet. Ich habe damals noch den Aufstand wg. Volkszählung mitbekommen, irgendwie existiert kein breites politisches Bewußtsein sein, sogar wenn der Staat überall rumschnüffelt. 

Wegen des Facebook Buttons auf vielen Webseiten wird ein Riesentheater von Frau Aigner gemacht. ALLE Flugdaten werden aber den Amis zur Verfügung gestellt, ohne Kontrolle, ohne Journal, ohne Begründung, ohne Richtervorbehalt, ohne Verdacht. Alle Daten aus SWIFT werden den Amis zur Verfügung gestellt. Das betrifft alle Auslandsüberweisung in Europa, auch wenn US-Banken oder Konten nichts damit zu tun haben. Die Datenschutzbestimmungen, die aufgrund von starken Protest des EU-Parlaments eingeführt wurden, werden nicht eingehalten. Mal nur zwei Beispiele von vielen. 

Und an alle, die der Meinung sind, dass sie nichts zu verbergen haben und dass das doch egal sei: Der BGH hat in seinem Urteil zur VS festgestellt, dass schon ein difuses Gefühl der Überwachung, man könnte auch sagen die Schere im Kopf, nicht mit einem Rechtsstaat vereinbar ist. Zensur ist nicht erst, wenn Zeitungen verboten werden und man wegen seiner Meinung ins Gefängnis kommt. Ich war bei einem großen deutschen ISP beim letzten VS-Anlauf bei der Planung der Hardware dabei. Wir haben damals über 200 TB Speicherkapazität gesprochen...


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> (...)


 Wenn jeder, der so denkt, einfach mal "unterschreiben" würde, hätten wir 10.000 Stimmen mehr.(meine Einschätzung)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Arroxlight (14. September 2011)

Amigo schrieb:


> *"Wer Sicherheit der Freiheit vorzieht, ist zu Recht ein Sklave."* – Aristoteles
> 
> _*„Einen Staat, der mit der Erklärung, er wolle Straftaten verhindern,  seine Bürger ständig überwacht, kann man als Polizeistaat bezeichnen.“* - _Ernst Benda_ (_ehemaliger Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts)
> _
> ...



/sign


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. September 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wenn jeder, der so denkt, einfach mal "unterschreiben" würde, hätten wir 10.000 Stimmen mehr.(meine Einschätzung)
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Ja, ob es nun 50.000 oder 60.000 sind interessiert am Ende kein Schwein. 
Von welcher Aufmerksamkeit redet ihr hier denn? Von einem kurzen Bericht in der Tagesschau: "Petition gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung kam auf 60.000 Unterschriften". 
Bis die Tagesschau zu ende ist, haben es die meisten Leute dann wieder vergessen. 

Wenn ihr wirklich alle glaubt, dass diese Petition das Medienecho bekommt, dass sie eigentlich verdient, dann seit ihr leider sehr naiv. 
Ich kritisiere hier lediglich, dass Petitionen der Regierung am Arsch vorbeigehen.


----------



## Bernd12 (14. September 2011)

Falsch, das ist wichtig. Politisches Engagement kann man nicht von einer Zahl abhängig machen. Es geht um die Überzeugung. Hinter den Kulissen warten viele Mitstreiter die sich noch nicht gemeldet haben.
Das kommt noch wenn wir alle weiter gegen diesen Überwachungswahn kämpfen. Ganz plötzlich werden Menschen aus ihrer Bequemlichkeit ausbrechen und sich gegen einen Staat zur Wehr setzen der langsam aber sicher außer Kontrolle gerät. 

Wir werden noch viele Rückschläge einstecken müssen. Das ist sicher. Aber sollte man deswegen resignieren oder komplett aufgeben? 

Selbstverständlich nicht. Es geht immer weiter. Bis die Politik verstanden hat, dass 1984 keine Utopie sondern der finale Ausverkauf der Menschenrechte ist.

Petition JETZT zeichnen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2011)

Schön dass man hier drauf hingewiesen wurde, ich war schon lange nicht mehr bei den Petitionen auf Bundestag.de...

Diese hat jedenfalls meine Stimme. 

Zum Thema der Sinnhaftigkeit: Prinzipiell hat Charlie schon Recht, wenn sies machen wollen wird die Petition nichts dran ändern. Trotzdem werde ichs unterschreiben einfach um mich vielleicht vom groben Mob abzuheben der gar nichts tut - auch wenns am Ende nix bringt kann ich nicht sagen ich hätte meine Meinung nicht geäußert.


----------



## Fuzi0n (15. September 2011)

Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wird sowieso spätestens dann wieder eingeführt, wenn es irgendwo mächtig knallt und hunderte oder tausende Menschen sterben. Hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht so kommt und die Vorratsdatenspeicherung bleibt, wie bisher, überflüssig.

Für die Stasi/1984-Paranoiden: Diejenigen, die hier unterschreiben, werden natürlich zuerst ausgeschaltet, falls sich tatsächlich irgendwann ein Stasistaat 2.0 bilden sollte. Regimegegner werden bekanntlich immer zuerst neutralisiert. Die Verschwörungstheoretiker lassen grüßen... ^^


----------



## Pal_Calimero (15. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für diese News. Auch wenn Petition in der Regel wenig beachtung geschenkt werden, hab ich diesmal mitunterschrieben anstatt zuzuschauen!


----------



## Crazy-Guy (15. September 2011)

Amigo schrieb:


> Die Stasi lässt grüßen, Stasi 2.0 grüßt!


 

Jeglicher Stasi vergleich beweisst nur das men 1. nicht weiss was die Stasi war und 2. das man nicht weiss was die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist.



Was ist so schlimm an der Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Ich komm echt auf keine Szenario wie mir das Schaden könnte.

Da Ihr alle so dagegen Seit habt ihr bestimmt 1000 Szenarien,Situation etc wo mir die Vorratsdatenspeicherung zum Nachteil wird.


----------



## dr_breen (15. September 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm an der Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Ich komm echt auf keine Szenario wie mir das Schaden könnte.



Dann hast du dir wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich viele Gedanken gemacht.

"Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat auch nichts zu befürchten" | Telepolis


----------



## Do Berek (15. September 2011)

@ Mastermaisi
Auch Ösis sind nur Deutsche...

Wenn ich mich auf der Petitionseite registriere,haben die dann nicht auch meine Daten um mich zu überprüfen?


----------



## El Sativa (15. September 2011)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich auf der Petitionseite registriere,haben die dann nicht auch meine Daten um mich zu überprüfen?


 jupp, im grunde ja schon. das habe ich gestern auch angemerkt und wollte nicht daran teilnehmen. das problem daran ist, das eine demokratie ja nur funktioniert, wenn man aktiv an ihr teilnimmt oder aber das lässt, und dafür sich später auch nicht beschwert.
ich habe dort mitgemacht, da man so wenigstens mal mitmacht, auch wenn ich denen nicht gerne meine daten gegeben habe.
wie schon geschrieben. ich vertraue der politik einfach nicht. aber um vertrauen darin zu haben, sollte man evtl. mal mitmachen, da so erst die dinge geändert werden und das vertrauen hoffentlich mal wiederkommt. wenn diese aber die petition einfach ignorieren, wo sie ja ganz groß drin sind, weiß ich nicht wozu das system demokratisch genannt wird.


----------



## HawkEy3 (15. September 2011)

Hat die Petition  die 50k Unterzeichner geschafft? Könntest noch in den OP editieren, dr_breen.

*Edit:*  Seh ich das richtig, dass es schon 57k Unterzeichner sind? Aber da steht doch auch 





> Ende Mitzeichnungsfrist:                          6.10.2011



*Edit2:* Also lief die Frist nicht gestern aus.  Habe grade eben auch noch Mit gezeichnet.


----------



## dr_breen (15. September 2011)

HawkEy3 schrieb:


> Hat die Petition  die 50k Unterzeichner geschafft? Könntest noch in den OP editieren, dr_breen.
> 
> *Edit:*  Seh ich das richtig, dass es schon 57k Unterzeichner sind? Aber da steht doch auch


 
Ja das ganze ist ein bisschen unübersichtlich.


----------



## cloth82 (15. September 2011)

mitgezeichnet.


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> "Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat auch nichts zu befürchten" | Telepolis


 gut, wollte zwar nix mehr schreiben, da ich die debatte im grunde verstehe und sie selbst kritisch sehe, aber solche texte laden ja geradezu zum diskutieren und zerpflücken ein 

erstmal fängts an mit


> Da ich kein Experte in Sicherheitsfragen bin, nutze ich dafür vor allem  medienvermitteltes Wissen. Meine Interpretation ist spekulativ und keine  gesicherte Wissenschaft.


auf deutsch: dumm schwafeln kann ich auch >< er vertritt also seine meinung, so wie das halt viele tun. gut, er benutzt einen hochtrabenden sprachstil um kompetent zu wirken, was er aber ja laut eigener aussage schwerlich sein kann.

gut, dann gehts also los...


> Die Aussage "Wer nichts zu verbergen hat ..." beschreibt also zwischen  den Zeilen das Verhältnis von Staat und Bürger. Es sind die Bürger, die  dem Staat gegenüber etwas geheim halten könnten, und es ist der Staat,  der einen Aufklärungsbedarf hat. Und: Es ist richtig, dass der Staat  diese Aufklärung unternimmt.





> Die Aussage "Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, ..." stellt nur in einer  Richtung den Zusammenhang zwischen Geheimhaltung und Sanktionswürdigkeit  her: Nur der Bürger muss etwas befürchten, wenn er etwas verbirgt. Die  staatliche Geheimhaltung ihrerseits wird von den Nutzern des  "Killerarguments" keiner besonderen Erwähnung für Wert befunden.


es geht ihm jetzt also darum, dass der bürger sich ausspionieren lassen muss und ggf zur rechenschaft gezogen wird, während das im umkehrschluss nicht auf den staat zutrifft. gut, ok. argumentationsschiene 1: klar brauch sich der staat nich selber ausspionieren, er kennt ja seine geheimnisse ^^ das geheimnisse irgendwo dazu gehören, is für mich auch klar. wird ja auch zum bsp im text schon beispielhaft angeschnitten. wer das geheimnis, das er ausspioniert wird, nicht kennt, verhält sich ungezwungen bla. nur so lassen sich ggf lebenswichtige dinge erfahren. der staat muss also die pflicht wahrnehmen, seine bürger zu schützen und hat dafür auch so seine mittelchen. dass das eine verantwortungsvolle aufgabe ist, sollte klar sein. und da wir in einer demokratie leben, dürfen wir die kompetenzträger sogar selber bestimmen. laut wahlergebnis trauen die meisten menschen also den leuten, die da ihrer geheimnistuerischen arbeit zum wohle des staates und des einzelnen bürgers nachgehen. ihr selbst habt diese leute bestimmt  und wenn ihr jetzt leute gewählt habt, denen ihr nen verantwortungsbewussten umgang mit sowas nicht zutraut... tjoa.
gut, argumentationsschiene 2: er hat mit seiner kritik recht. aber ist die schlussfolgerung daraus richtig? der dieb stiehlt und darf das, ich hingegen darfs nicht. ungerechtigkeit! ich will auch stehlen. is ne schwachsinnsforderung oder? bevor man den mantel des schweigens über alles wirft und es somit kriminellen nur noch mehr erleichtert, sollte man eher dafür stimmen, dass auch der staat transparenter handeln solle. ob das nun überhaupt durchführbar und gut wäre... is ja schon im ersten argument da nich unbedingt bestätigt worden ^^ aber zum bsp könnte man es transparent gestalten, was mit den daten denn überhaupt geschieht.

und ganz generell gilt doch: wir menschen leben in einer (sozialen) gemeinschaft. was zeichnet denn eine gemeinschaft aus? das individuum nimmt sich selbst in seinen rechten zum wohle der gemeinschaft zurück. also man gibt individuelle rechte auf, damit eine gemeinschaft überhaupt funktionieren kann. ist man nur sich selbst rechenschaft schuldig, so kann man ja mordend und brandschatzend durch die gegend ziehen. will man in einer gesellschaft leben, so geht dies sicher nicht ^^ würde es gehn, wäre es keine gemeinschaft/gesellschaft mehr.

mir kommt das halt auch nen bischen so vor, als würde folgende metapher zutreffen: ein polizist sucht nen dieb in derm enge, und fordert nun die menge auf, sich umzusehen, und den dieb zu entlarven. doch statt dem polizist zu helfen, wird dem dieb geholfen, da der polizist sich ja die eigene stimme merken könnte ><


----------



## debalz (15. September 2011)

50.000 unterschreiben Petition gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung | tagesschau.de


----------



## rabe08 (15. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> blablabla



Was willst Du sagen? Bitte in kurzen Worten Deine Meinung.


----------



## Bernd12 (15. September 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> 50.000 unterschreiben Petition gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung | tagesschau.de


 
Danke! Recht ausgewogener Bericht.

Peinlich und dreist ist allerdings der CDU-Politiker. Wie er die Deutungshoheit für sich reklamiert und dabei alle Mitzeichner recht unverhohlen beleidigt, ist unglaublich. 
Man merkt wie schwer er sich tut jedes einzelne Wort aus sich heraus zu quetschen. Seine komplette Inkompetenz auf diesem Gebiet ist offensichtlich. Er begründet seine Behauptungen auch nicht. 
Warum lassen sich diese Internetausdrucker nicht einmal in der Woche die Facetten des Netzes erklären? 

Aber eigentlich kann man über solche verbalen Absonderungen nur glücklich sein. So wird das Wählen wesentlich einfacher. Ich weiss genau welche Partei ich nie wählen werde. Danke, liebe CDU.


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. September 2011)

/sign

Bei sowas bin ich doch gerne dabei!


----------



## dr_breen (15. September 2011)

Bernd12 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich kann man über solche verbalen Absonderungen nur glücklich sein. So wird das Wählen wesentlich einfacher. Ich weiss genau welche Partei ich nie wählen werde. Danke, liebe CDU.


 
Die SPD kannst du dann auch gleich streichen:SPD-Netzpolitiker stecken Linie zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung ab


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. September 2011)

Bernd12 schrieb:


> Falsch, das ist wichtig. Politisches Engagement kann man nicht von einer Zahl abhängig machen. Es geht um die Überzeugung. Hinter den Kulissen warten viele Mitstreiter die sich noch nicht gemeldet haben.
> Das kommt noch wenn wir alle weiter gegen diesen Überwachungswahn kämpfen. Ganz plötzlich werden Menschen aus ihrer Bequemlichkeit ausbrechen und sich gegen einen Staat zur Wehr setzen der langsam aber sicher außer Kontrolle gerät.
> 
> Wir werden noch viele Rückschläge einstecken müssen. Das ist sicher. Aber sollte man deswegen resignieren oder komplett aufgeben?
> ...



Das Deutsche Volk war schon immer für seine Streikfaulheit bekannt. Es gab zwar hier und da mal Proteste, aber wenn man uns in dem Punkt mit den Franzosen oder Spaniern vergleicht, dann sind wir da leider klar unterlegen.


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

done sag ich nur (wer das nicht macht, aber handy/PC/Tablet/Laptop oder telefon nutz ist IMHO doof - sorry, dem ist aber so, denn wenn man dem kontroll-wahn schon mal eine verpassen kann, dann sollte man das auch machen (diese verlängerung der "anti-terror-gesetze" die letztens gemacht wurde ist IMHO ja auch eigentlich ein schlag ins gesicht jedes ehrlichen bürgers (ehrlich sind hier auch die, die zwar dinge machen die nicht dem gesetz entsprechen, aber halt keine terroristen sind IMHO)....genau wie so nette sachen wie "lauschangriff" und der versuch (durch mr. stasi 2.0 schäuble, der seine eigenen - zugegeben tragischen erfahrungen - meint benutzen zu müssen um andere vor einem ähnlichen schicksal zu bewahren...problem dabei nur, das er damit unsere demokratie ruiniert IMHO....ich meine wirklich weit sind wir nicht mehr vom überwachungsstaat entfernt!) "bundes- bzw. staats-trojaner" benutzen zu dürfen....*kopfschüttel* - und dann noch diese position eines "datenschutz-beauftragten" der keine wirkliche macht hat....*noch mehr kopfschüttel" (und selbst wenn er die hätte, saß da noch nie ein IMHO 100% kompetenter mensch auf dem posten)

mfg LAX


----------



## Bernd12 (16. September 2011)

Schon gibt es eine Reaktion auf Uhls Äußerung. 

Da hat ihm jemand ein paar kritische Fragen gestellt. Mal schauen wie er antwortet:

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Dr. Hans-Peter Uhl

edit: Die Antwort ist recht schnell eingetroffen. Herr Uhl fühlt sich falsch verstanden bzw. glaubt, dass seine Kritiker den Sachverhalt nicht verstehen. 
Er hält die Vorratsdatenspeicherung nicht für eine "flächendeckende und verdachtsunabhängige Überwachung". Er hält sie für ein Instrument für die Gefahrenabwehr obwohl dies bereits widerlegt wurde. Genau das hat man versucht europaweit zu belegen und konnte keinen einzigen Fall finden. 

Auf einige Punkte geht er überhaupt nicht ein.

Er ist rhetorisch sicherlich geschickt. Ich möchte jedoch keine guten Rhetoriker sondern pragmatische Politiker die den Willen des Volkes respektieren. 
Die Problematik der enormen Eingriffe in unsere Freiheit scheint ihm überhaupt nicht klar zu sein. Er kann oder will es einfach nicht sehen.

edit 2: Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen. Ihr könnt noch immer mitzeichnen. Das nächste Ziel heisst 100000 Mitzeichner.


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu....gute redner sind zwar toll (und meiner meinung nach inzwischen selten (!) - denn wer von nem zettel abließt, den er/sie meist nicht mal selber geschrieben hat, ist kein guter redner (ein guter redner hat stichworte und spricht so gut es geht frei und hakt gedanklich die stichworte auf dem zettel ab IMHO....ist wie bei nem (schul- bzw. uni-/FH-) Vortrag: die guten reden frei, auch wenn die sprache z.B. eben nicht muttersprache ist (englisch z.B.) und die die des net hinkriegen haben nen ablese zettel....)) aber bringen uns auch net weiter, vor allem wenn sie mist erzählen der aber gut klingt oder versuchen uns, den wählern, honig ums maul zu schmieren oder uns sogar direkt hintergehen!

mfg LAX
ps: man sollte mal gucken wo der seinen doktor her hat  ^^ (währe dafür das man sowas überprüft bevor man nen volksvertreter ins amt lässt


----------



## Research (16. September 2011)

Was soll die Vorratsdatenspeicherung nutzen?

Terrorismusbekämpfung?

Bei der täglichen Datenmenge von 1 Terrabyte pro Tag.

Wie soll dieser Wust ausgewertet werden? Die Systeme schaffen gerade einmal 4Tb/h.

Nun nimm mal ein ganzes Jahr auseinander, dazu brachen die ca. 4 Tage.  Lange bevor etwas passiert sind alle die überleben werden verschwunden.  Selbst die vorgeschlagenen 6 Monate geben 2 Tage Fluchtzeit.
Und dann brauchen die Fahnder noch besonderes Glück das der gesamte Anschlagsvorgang nur 6 Monate benötigt. (Siehe unten). Ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können das alleine die Ausbildung rund 6 Monate braucht.

Wonach soll gefiltert werden?

So ein Anschlag plant sich nicht über Nacht. (Vermutung)
Du musst jemanden Anwerben.
Wen? (Kosten)
Wie kommt man an den ran? (Kosten)
Wie überzeugen?
Ausbilden. (Kosten)
Wo? (Kosten)
Was? (Kosten)
Pässe kaufen. (Kosten)
zurückschicken. (Kosten)
Ausrüstung kaufen. (Kosten)
Ausrüstung schmuggeln. (Kosten)
Planen. (Kosten)
Durchführen. (Kosten)

All dies kostet Zeit, Personal, Material, Geld.

Und davon hat niemand Wind bekommen?

Kein Geheimdienst?

 Viel Geld das bewegt wird,  Schmuggel, Materialdiebstahl, Verschwinden von Personen, V-Männer...  sogar Ankündigungen.

Und selbst wenn man die Daten speichern würde, woran sollten sie die Terroristen erkennen? Am Namen? Abdula Amthraks?
Es wird wahrscheinlich niemand ausgefiltert aussprechen was passiert/geplant war.
Und ich wage zu behaupten das diese Leute das sehr raffiniert einfädeln.

Diese Sammelwut kostet nur Unmengen Gelder und Personal die dringend ins  Bildungswesen, Forschung, Polizei, Juristik und Infrastruktur gesteckt  werden sollten. Die Anzahl der Felder die unterfinanziert werden, sind  zu viele als das wir uns die Augenwischereien wie die Sicherheit vor  Terroristen durch Vorratsdatenspeicherung leisten könnten.
Das hat bisher in keinem Land der Welt funktioniert. Warum es trotzdem machen?
WAHLWERBUNG für Leute die nicht informiert sind, sein wollen. Ist ja schließlich die Aufgabe der Politiker Politik zu machen.

So etwas möchte ich nicht unterstützen.

Und vor Einzeltätern schützt das nie, wie man bereits an Amokläufen feststellen musste.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (23. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Dann hast du dir wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich viele Gedanken gemacht.
> 
> "Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat auch nichts zu befürchten" | Telepolis


 

und ich glaube du nimmst dich einfach viel zu wichtig. Der staat intressiert sich ein scheiss Für dich und wo du warst als deine Handy klingelte. 

Wir haben 2011 und leben in Deutschland. Nicht in der DDR. Einfach lächerlich wie wichtig ihr euch nehmt. 

Euer leben wird kein bisschen anders verlaufen mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung ausser das mit ihr vlt der eine oder andere Terrorakt mehr verhindert wird. Aber was ist schon eine Menschenleben im Vergleich dazu das der Staat weiss das du ein Handy hast und dich bewegst (und das imm auf nur 20m genau, also kann man nicht mal genau sagen in welchen hauseingang ihr hinein geht, was eh keine intressiert.


update:

Alter, ich hab nun schon viel Studiert und verdammt viele Artikel im Inet gelesen aber ich hab noch nie so eine für sich selbst zu recht gebogennen und Argument gestutzten Artikel gelesen wie der in deinem Link. Einfach epic diese ignoranz. ^^ 
Der Text beeindruckt mich ja, aber nur weil es mich fazieniert wie leute Sachen so zurecht biegen können das sie recht gut auf ihre Traumwelt passen. Einfach Genial aber trotzdem 99% aus der Luft gegriffen und reine fiktion die nicht mit der realität vergleichbar ist.



Research schrieb:


> Was soll die Vorratsdatenspeicherung nutzen?
> 
> Terrorismusbekämpfung?
> 
> ...



Du weisst gar nichts über Terroranschläge aber auch rein gar nichts ausser das es sie gibt. 

Wenn alle beteiligten in einem land, in einer stadt und einem Zimmer sitzen würden dann würde deine Argumentation teil weisse stimmen. Aber so stimmt rein gar nichts.

Und ganz. allg. tuen wir einfach gar nichts mehr gegen Verbrechen oder? Sollen die ganzen Terroristen, kinderschänder und was weiss ich weiterhin die annonymität dieser medien ausnutzen  dir scheint es ja zu gefallen wenn man den Dingen einfach ihren lauf lässt ohne jede möglichkeit ausgeschöpft zu haben.


----------



## Research (26. September 2011)

Der beleidigende Unterton in deinem Text mag mir nicht gefallen.

Natürlich ist mein wissen über Anschläge nur THEORETISCH!

Oder hast du etwa PRAKTISCHE Erfahrung?

Wohl eher (hoffentlich) nicht. Frag mal bei der RAF.

Die technischen Möglichkeiten des Internets sing riesig. Jeder mit einem akzeptabel schnellen Anschluss kann es nutzen. JEDER: Kinderschänder, Terroristen, Mütter, Kinder Amokläufer, Firmen, Geheim- und Nachrichtendienste, Väter, Regierungen, Armee, Forschung.... auch du.

Dein Argument das die Kontrolle des Internet so etwas verhindern könnte ist absurd. Wie schon theoretisiert funktioniert das Internet nur als Kommunikationsmittel. Oder hat hier irgendjemand davon gehört das Terroristen am PC KRIEG lernen? 

Armeen nutzen die gerne aber der reelle Einsatz wird davon nur gestreift.
Ähnliche Argumente habe ich in der Killerspieledebatte gehört.

Mir ist nicht bekannt das in irgendeinem Land Anschläge durch Vorratsdatenspeicherung verhindert wurden. Informanten, V-Männer, Ermittlungen, Spionage... So funktioniert das weiterhin (mMn).

Da es immer heißt wer nichts zu befürchten hat muss dafür sein, schaden kann es ihm ja nicht!

Weist du den dass du eine blütenweiße Weste hast?

Niemals zu wenig Steuern gezahlt?
Irgendein Copyright verletzt?
Illegales Konsumiert, gekauft?
Umweltverschmutzung (Müll unsachgerecht entsorgt)?
Krank-gefeiert?
Vergessen etwas zu bezahlen? Ich meine nicht klauen.
....

Das interessiert den Staat meist nicht. Hier kommt es auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit an. Steht so im Gesetz.

Was bedroht aber solche Kontrolle?
Meinungsfreiheit, Pressefreiheit, Religionsfreiheit, Privatsphäre, in manchen Ländern Leben.
Gut wir sind nicht manche Länder aber ein Argument bleibt: Die Auswertung der Daten.
Dazu hatte ich bereits geschrieben. Und der Datenwust wächst.
Selbst wenn die Kapazitäten da wären diesen innerhalb von Stunden abzuarbeiten, bleibt immer noch die Verschlüsselungen, Codewörter...

Der Nutzen solch einer Speicherung erscheint mir deswegen Sinnlos.

Oder kannst du mir sagen wieso die USA sämtliche EU-Kontendaten und Flugbuchungen brauchen?
Muss das FBI... wissen das ich in Thailand war und vom Konto 300€ abgebucht habe, die dann "verschwunden" sind?
Oder das ich in Amsterdam in einem Coffeeshop 2,50€ für einen Kaffee und 5€ für eine Tüte bezahlt habe?
Oder das ich bei einen Sexshop Toys bestellt habe?
Gestern im Puff war?
Viagra gekauft habe?
Herzmedikamente bestellt habe?
Politik-Kritische Magazine abonniere?
Den Medien gesteckt habe das Helmut Kohls Doktortitel (zu seiner Regierungszeit) gekauft ist?
Ich beim Schönheitschirurgen war?
Jeder kann sich hier weitere Peinlichkeiten und Intimitäten ausdenken die er/sie lieber für sich behalten würde. Diese Liste wäre zu lang um sie niederzuschreiben.

Diese Informationen können auch arg fehl gedeutet werden.

Beispiel:
Ali und Machmet chaten über die erhöhte Sicherheit an deutschen Bahnhöfen. Einer hat etwas Ahnung von Waffen und wundert sich das die Polizisten "nur" 9mm Maschinenpistolen haben.
Die kommen durch Kugelsichere Westen nie durch.
Und denk nur mal an Todmannschaltungen!

Am nächsten Tag steht der BND vor deren Haustür.

Gibt da nen Netten Witz:

Opa Gülülm sitzt in den USA.
Er mailt seinen Sohn Alai, das er Hilfe dabei braucht seinen Garten umzugraben.
Alai antwortet, dabei müssen wir an das denken was wir dort versteckt haben. Und das er leider nicht kommen könne , da er Geschäftlich in Afrika sei.
Am nächsten Tag steht das FBI vor Gülülms Haustür: "Wir haben die richterliche Befugnis Ihren Garten zu durchsuchen."
Mann gräbt, findet aber nichts.
Am Tag danach schreibt Alai: "Tut mir Leid das ich nicht kommen konnte, der Garten sollte nun umgegraben sein."

Verstanden?

Selbst Chats von CS-Clans könnten als akute Gefahr, falsch-positiv, ausgewertet werden. 
Auch dieser Thread könnte bereits diverse Geheimdienste wuschig machen.
Grund, Wörter wie: Bombe, Anschlag, Terroristen, BND, FBI, 9mm, Maschinenpistole, kugelsichere Weste, USA, Afrika.... Alles Potentielle Suchkriterien.
Und du wirst wohl kaum behaupten das jemand soo dumm ist einen Anschlag im Klartext ins Netz zu stellen.
Das macht nur Sony/beliebiger anderer Megakonzern mit Nutzerdaten.


----------

